# Xan Cake



## CookUPtheWORK (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey so I would like to make a "Xanax shaped", cake for my cousins birthday , does anyone have any good recipes ? Thank you ! (He loves vanilla !) 

-CookUPtheWORK


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Xanax+shaped",+cake&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I'm certain that Lil Pump can help you out...

Lil Pump Celebrates Reaching 1 Million Followers on Instagram With Xanax-Themed Cake - XXL


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 23, 2017)

Ross you are one hip dude! I didn't have the faintest clue what he was talking about, and you and I are the same age!


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 23, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Ross you are one hip dude! I didn't have the faintest clue what he was talking about, and you and I are the same age!


LOL...  I just Googled Xanax Shaped Cakes...  I have no idea who Lil Pump is and, to be honest, I don't wanna know...    

but... you are right... I'm one hip dude...   

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 23, 2017)

Weird what some people will think of to barge in on a cooking forum with a weird request. The original post had some kind of reference to a 'medicated' cake, but it's gone now. 

Pretty sure CookUPtheWORK has the same google as everyone else and won't be back.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 24, 2017)

Yup... I figured it as a Halloween trolling incident so, I trolled back with Lil Pump...  whatever that is...   

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2017)

I didn't even know what Xantax is. I Googled. It's just a new brand name for "mother's little helpers". I don't understand why anyone would want a cake shaped like that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2017)

taxlady said:


> I didn't even know what Xantax is. I Googled. It's just a new brand name for "mother's little helpers". I don't understand why anyone would want a cake shaped like that.



No, it's a helpful medication for those who suffer panic attacks.


----------

